# Horse Face Loaches



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

So today I went to my LFS to buy some meds for my sick columbian tetras they got ICK on them those silly turds.. and then of course I run to the fist first and stare at all the tanks I know when they get there shimpments in every 2 weeks on a weds and today I saw these adorable loaches !! I WAS LIKE OMG they were 11.25 so I glady bought one he was swimming super fast and jumping through the gravel like some sorta sand worm you see in a cartoon movie then i went to eat and i was thinking he needs a friend so i went back while the food was being cooked and bought the other one!  He wasn't happy the owners had to syphon the tank and dig out the gravel took like 15 mins to catch the stinker now there in my tank dug way in the gravel hell who knows if ill ever see them again :roll: I'm really hoping they will breed one day so i can let you all have one ​


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

It's hard to breed loaches. Horsefaced loaches need sand. They love to burrow so I would not deprive them that.


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

i dont think ill get them sand it wouldn't work out with my set up they burry really well in thegravel i have


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Ahh...Thought your gravel may be coarse that they can't burrow underground anytime they want.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I Hope the Columbian tetra's are being treated in hospital tank and that loaches are in quarantine tank. I would not add fish to a tank that was being treated with medications. Loaches in particular are quite sensitive to many medications especially those used for treating Ich.
If you observed ICH on theColumbian tetra's in the 75 gal, then the whole tank will need to be treated and any new fishes should be placed in quarantine to prevent re-infestation, or to protect them from application of meds . Do remove carbon from filter if using medications and replace it with new carbon after treatment period is over.


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

I have put my tetras in the hospital tank i wouldn't leave them with all my other fish to get sick thank you for the info


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Plumkin said:


> I have put my tetras in the hospital tank i wouldn't leave them with all my other fish to get sick thank you for the info


 
This is good news. As I was trying to explain ,if ICH affects even one fish in the aquarium, then all fishes in that system have been exposed and treatment of the whole tank becomes necessary or ICH will be present and can affect all fishes in the tank repeatedly.
So if ICH was present on the Columbians in the 75 gal, then all fishes will have been exposed and 75 gal would need to be treated to kill off the parasite.Simply moving the affected ones does not prevent parasite from affecting others .
Always good to quarantine new fishes for a couple weeks before introducing them to your tank lest they be carriers of pathogens unknown and inturn,, infect otherwise healthy fish.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Make it four weeks quarantine. Some parasites have a life cycle spanning four weeks and up.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

What temp is your tank at?


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

75-78 i had it to 82 was killing all my plants s had it turn it down


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Horseface loaches LIVE in the sand. It's not a matter of what they prefer and definitely not a matter of what you prefer.


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

if they were born in gravel and have lived in gravel there whole life never touched sand would that make a differnce?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

They weren't born in gravel. They are not commercially bred - they are wild caught.

No, it wouldn't make a difference - they would still prefer sand.


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh! well now i understand super clearly I finally saw one of them today and it looked like there was blood on the nose! Im very upset to see this sonow il be buying sand wheres the cheapest sand to buy ? ill be taking out all my gravel will my plants will my plants live in sand? my mother plant barley stays down in the gravel.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

IMO the best sand you can get for the money is Pool Filter Sand, which can be found at any pool/spa supply store.

I'm sorry, I can't help you with plants - not my thing. But I think they will grow in PFS


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Plumkin, always, always,_ always_ research a fish that is new to you before you acquire it. It can save a lot of trouble, and may save the fish depending upon species. And please read our profile on this species, click the shaded name Horse Faced Loach to see it, before you decide anything further. You may or may not want them.

They get large (up to 8 inches), should be in a group of 5-6 to avoid aggression to each other, must be able to burrow and will remain hidden most of the time. If they are out charging around the tank, it means they are very highly stressed, and this will cause more health problems. I've maintained these fish, and hardly ever saw them--but that was normal for the species. All this is explained in the profile.

You have the option of returning them (most stores will, they understand or should), or setting up a tank suitable. But remember, you will never see them.

Byron.


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks I usally ask the LFS what I should do I even asked if i should buy sand they said no which they were wrong and they really dont like fish to be returned even tho i have spent thousands there its odd. my 30 gallon will be gettin set up with sand for them, Im also buying a 55 gallon tank that ill be putting the gravel in there and making my 75 gallon sanded so they will have 2 choices .


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds like you have a plan 

Asking the LFS people isn't the best way to learn about a fish. 9 times out of 10 they don't know and just make up an answer.


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

yea :[ I've know them for 16 years and was hoping by now I' get some legit information now when I go there and if i see something I read on this forum I'll let them know and give them some advice about what you guys have said.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Different people have different guidelines they go by. On one hand you have people that look at a fish and think, "what *could *it live in?" On the other are people who think "what *should* it live in?"


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

so true my friend!


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

Heres some pics of one of my horse loaches SO CUTE! I saw both of them tonight for about 3 mins so I ran grabbed my camrea and took some pics to show you guys no more blood so happy to see that but still will be gettin them sand so they can glide through it other then rumble through it they just cam up for some nom noms  and heres a pic of my baby mollies liek 900 of them now lol! 




























HES SO DARN CUTE HUH?










n the babys =] heh


----------

